# WHO WILL LET A HEDGIE TRAVEL!



## grumpybubbles13 (Jan 13, 2011)

So I'm going to Colorado for two weeks from Washington state. and I would prefer to bring Lulu with me, but I am having trouble finding an airline that will overall let her come aboard with me. But I would prefer her to come on the plane with me as a carry on. I don't like the thought of her being under the plane. I would even be willing to take a train, as long as she is with me. Does anyone know who will let me do this? Thank you for your help!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Just a thought: since you're only going for two weeks, it may be less stressful for Lulu to stay at home. Travel of any kind can be awful for hedgies. If you have someone who can check on her - or better yet, move in for two weeks! - you may both be less stressed.  

I am stressing about a one hour flight for my new guy.


----------



## grumpybubbles13 (Jan 13, 2011)

That's what i though i would need to do
Thank you


----------

